

Akamai's peak load so far is 12 million requests per second - benologist
http://gigaom.com/2010/04/11/akamai-3-4-terabits/

======
benologist
Just to really put that into perspective ... the other day someone posted a
real time guage of doubleclick's activity with DART and their staggering 300k
ads per second. In that submission someone else said the unofficial number
they've heard is another mil per second for AdSense .... so in total Google's
ad interests may be doing a mere 10% of the traffic Akamai peaked at.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1247358>

<http://qos.doubleclick.net/>

~~~
ErrantX
I expect google could easily beat that with a few services combined.

~~~
benologist
That'd be cheating... besides Google advertising is pretty much synonymous
with the entire internet which makes it a good metric for comparison (although
the numbers I suggested are questionable).

~~~
ErrantX
Well Akami is, for the most part, static content. So it's "cheating" anyway :)
to compare the two.

~~~
benologist
lol fair enough, what should we compare it to then?

~~~
ErrantX
I don't know. It would be interesting to see some numbers for Amazon's S3
service perhaps - a lot of static content gets hosted on there.

------
fretlessjazz
Man... I wish all I had to do was push static content. Must be nice.

~~~
kierank
Because Akamai doesn't do application acceleration, live streams, PCI
compliant card payments etc.

------
hristov
I am glad the all important Library of Congress unit of measurement is still
alive. I wonder though, do people using this unit of measurement take into
account the growth of the LoC. I mean since the LoC should include most
published materials in the US, it should be growing at a pretty brisk rate.

Thus, the LoC, like the dollar is one of those units of measurement that
change their meaning over time.

